# NYC Hiking Clubs



## jimpe (Sep 7, 2005)

The Urban Trail Conference,Inc.is a NY hiking club that conducts hikes in NYC,promotes NYC hiking clubs and hiking in NYC.To learn about the club and other NYC hiking clubs please visit website.
http://www.urbantrails.org


----------

